# هل المسيح ابن السيدة مريم؟؟



## الكون (9 أكتوبر 2006)

سؤال.....

ادا كان المسيح ابن الله .. فهل هو ابن السيدة مريم؟؟

فهل هدا يعني ان السيدة مريم اله حتى تنجب ابن الله؟

وهل من انجب السيدة مريم اله ؟؟حتى تصير هى اله؟؟؟؟

وكيف حملت من الله؟؟

والدي نعرفه حتى فى الدين المسحيي انها انجبت انجاب طبيعي ... اقصد كما تنجب النساء فى العالم؟؟؟

اليس الاحرى لو كان ابن الله من الله فقط بدون داعي لوجود عامل ثالث هو المرأة 
اليس هدا العامل مهم فى انجاب البشر ؟؟؟

ولمادا يحتاج الله لوعاء انساني لانجاب المسيح ابنه 
اليس خالق 
اليس الله 
لمادا انجابه لم يتم بطريقة خاصة اخرى 
لمادا انسانيته الخالصة ونزوله مع نزول الدم والمخاض ؟؟؟

اليس عجيب ....؟

ارجو احبابي ان تردوا على تساؤلاتي 

واضع هنا بعض من سورة مريم حيث يتحدث الله عن انجاب عيسى وهى من احلى السور معنى وقولا ...والتي احب الاستماع لها لما فيها من عبر ومعاني جميلة 


وتسلموا


----------



## الكون (9 أكتوبر 2006)

ونقطة اخرى صغيرة جدا ....

قد يعتبر انجاب عيسى مند الفين عام معجزة فعلا 
ولكن لاقول لكم لان فى عصرنا هدا لم يعد معجزة 

فهناك الاستنساخ والانجاب عن طريق اطفال الانابيب 
فالزمن يتغير .....
ما اقصد انه ممكن مند الفين سنة اعتبر انجاب عيسى خارقا ومعجزة وشئ غير عادي لدلك تم تأليهه ولكن ان كان هدا العصر الدي نحن فيه هو عصر عيسى ...فأقرب ما سيقوله له الناس....

اوكى!!!وبعدين؟؟؟
ايه يعنى وحدة انجبت طفل بدون اب حاجه والله كبيرة!!!
شفتوا الفارق الزمني شنو يعمل فى التفكير 

تسلموا


----------



## Scofield (9 أكتوبر 2006)

لا تضع هذه الموضوعات هنا ولكن ضعها فى قسم الشبهات حتى يتم الرد عليك


----------



## Scofield (9 أكتوبر 2006)

ونصيحتى متكررش المواضيع دى لانها متجاوب عليها من زمن طويل و متنقلش من الكتب لو عندك سؤال شخصى و جديد فضعه أحسن


----------



## My Rock (9 أكتوبر 2006)

الكون قال:


> سؤال.....
> 
> ادا كان المسيح ابن الله .. فهل هو ابن السيدة مريم؟؟
> 
> فهل هدا يعني ان السيدة مريم اله حتى تنجب ابن الله؟


 
ما عم عليكم غير القرأن!

السيدة مريم العذراء هي ليست اله و لم تنجب ابن الله بالولادة البشرية




> وهل من انجب السيدة مريم اله ؟؟حتى تصير هى اله؟؟؟؟


 
السيدة العذراء انجبت الجسد بدون تدخل بشر بل بولادة معجزية





> وكيف حملت من الله؟؟


 

من الروح القدس وبدون تدخل بشري بل بتدخل الهي






> اليس الاحرى لو كان ابن الله من الله فقط بدون داعي لوجود عامل ثالث هو المرأة
> اليس هدا العامل مهم فى انجاب البشر ؟؟؟


 
مشكلتك انك تعتقدين اننا نقصد بأبن الله معناه ان الله تزوج و انجب ابنا له و هذا خطأ
فمعنى ابن الله لقب كما يطلق على الشخص من النيل بأبن النيل, فهل تزوجت امه بالنيل؟ بالطبع لا
لكن لقب يطلق على الشخص للدلاة على مصدره فالمسيح مصدره الهي وهو الله لذلك دعي بأبن الله

سلام و نعمة


----------



## الكون (10 أكتوبر 2006)

اوكى 

تانكس 

بس عزيزي فى العديد من الردود تم التأكيد ان يسوع هو ابن الله وانه أله 

فهل يعنى هدا انه كل مسيحي من طائفه يؤمن بشكل معين لعيسى؟

وشئ اخر لمادا تم حدف الايات الخاصة بولادة  سيدنا عيسى؟؟

لوولز بجد يعني ما فيهش حاجه كان عاجبني انه المنتدى فيه شوية ديمقراطية 


تسلموا....


----------



## قلم حر (10 أكتوبر 2006)

اليك هذا ألرابط :
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=6802


----------



## Fadie (10 أكتوبر 2006)

> بس عزيزي فى العديد من الردود تم التأكيد ان يسوع هو ابن الله وانه أله
> 
> فهل يعنى هدا انه كل مسيحي من طائفه يؤمن بشكل معين لعيسى؟


 
من لا يؤمن بلاهوت الابن ليس مسيحى


----------



## My Rock (10 أكتوبر 2006)

الكون قال:


> بس عزيزي فى العديد من الردود تم التأكيد ان يسوع هو ابن الله وانه أله
> 
> فهل يعنى هدا انه كل مسيحي من طائفه يؤمن بشكل معين لعيسى؟


 
*كل المسيحيين المؤمنين يؤمنون ان المسيح هو الله*



> وشئ اخر لمادا تم حدف الايات الخاصة بولادة سيدنا عيسى؟؟
> 
> لوولز بجد يعني ما فيهش حاجه كان عاجبني انه المنتدى فيه شوية ديمقراطية
> 
> ...


 
*راجع قوانين المنتدى*
*يمنع دمج الاسلاميات في المسيحيات و العكس كذلك*

*ثانيا القرأن بتاعك تحتفظ فيه لنفسك لاننا ما نشتريه بفلس*


----------



## الكون (11 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا للرد يا رووك

ولا انا اريد منك ان تشتري القرأن ولكن احترمه فقط 


تسلموا


----------



## الباحث (11 أكتوبر 2006)

وماذا كان الهدف من ولادته بهذا الشكل الذى ترونه معجزا ؟

وهل كان من الممكن ولاده المسيح من إنسانه أخرى غير مريم !؟


شكرا


----------



## Fadie (11 أكتوبر 2006)

> وماذا كان الهدف من ولادته بهذا الشكل الذى ترونه معجزا ؟


 
كى لا يرث الطبيعة الفاسدة

و انا اسألك نفس السؤال....لماذا ولد المسيح بدون اب فى الاسلام؟؟؟



> وهل كان من الممكن ولاده المسيح من إنسانه أخرى غير مريم !؟


 
اسألتك كلها عقيمة

يا حبيبى هو له مطلق القدرة يعمل ما يشاء و لكن هذه ارادته ان يولد من السيدة العذراء مريم

نقوله لاء؟


----------



## الباحث (11 أكتوبر 2006)

F a d i e قال:


> كى لا يرث الطبيعة الفاسدة
> 
> و انا اسألك نفس السؤال....لماذا ولد المسيح بدون اب فى الاسلام؟؟؟
> 
> ...


 
*كونك لا تفهم الهدف من أسئلتى ..... هذا لا يعنى أنها عقيمه !!*

*قد يكون تفكيرك وعدم إستيعابك لأسئلتى هو العقم فى حد ذاته !!*

*ويا ريت يا أستاذ فادى تركز فى الحوار أفضل من التعليقات السخيفه !!*​ 
*ولكى تفهم وتدرك وتعى بدلا من توجيه الكلام الفاضى أوضح لك الأتى :*


*1- أليست مريم بشر جاءت من نسل آدم وحواء ؟؟؟*

*   معنى أنها من نسل آدم وحواء .... أنها ورثت الخطيئه من آدم وحواء !!!!!؟؟؟؟؟*


*2- ألم يخرج المسيح من فرج مريم  من خلال ولاده طبيعيه وعاديه !!!!؟؟؟*

*   معنى أنه خرج من فرجها وتم ولادته من جسدها ....أنه ملوث بالخطيئه أيضا ولا يصلح للفداء كما  تزعم !؟؟؟؟؟*


*فى إنتظار ردك يا أستاذ فادى وياريت تركز فى الحوار بدون كلام جانبى وتعليقات سخيفه كالتى بالأعلى.*


*أكتفى بهذا القدر تمهيدا لما سيأتى .*


----------



## Fadie (11 أكتوبر 2006)

اتكلم بأحترام يا هذا و الا ستسمع ما يزعجك

فأسألتك هى العقم ذاته



> *1- أليست مريم بشر جاءت من نسل آدم وحواء ؟؟؟
> 
> معنى أنها من نسل آدم وحواء .... أنها ورثت الخطيئه من آدم وحواء !!!!!؟؟؟؟؟*
> 
> ...


 
جبت منين يا هذا ان الطبيعة الفاسدة تورث من المرأة؟؟؟

اسمع

لأن اسلوبى معك سيكون الاتى

هتسأل هرد عليك

هسأل هترد عليا

هترد بلف و دوران هحذف ردك علطول

فاهم؟

يعنى انا سألتك جبت منين ان الطبيعة تورث من المرأة؟؟؟

ترد عليا منغير لف و دوران لاقيت لف و دوران هحذف ردك

ماشى يا كابتن


----------



## الباحث (11 أكتوبر 2006)

F a d i e قال:


> اتكلم بأحترام يا هذا و الا ستسمع ما يزعجك
> 
> فأسألتك هى العقم ذاته
> 
> ...


 
هل تؤمن لنفسك طريقا للهروب يا فادى .. كلامك معناه أن الأسئله اللى مش على مزاجك هتحذفها !!!!!



جميل جدااااا أن أسألك فترد على السؤالين بسؤال ............!!!!!!!!!!!!! ما أجمل هذا الإسلوب الذى لم أرى له مثيلا !!!!!!!!!


لو لديك ما يثبت عكس كلامى فاكتبه وقل لى أن كلامك خطأ لأن كذا وكذا وكذا ...... أما محاولتك الحجر علينا وعلى تفكيرنا  فهذا هو العجز بعينه وهذا هو العقم بعينه !!!!


أستاذ فادى أنا قلت لك من قبل أننى من نوع غير تقليدى وأسئلتى غير تقليديه وأتحدث من عقلى ووفقا لظروف الحوار , لذلك لابد أن تكون على نفس المستوى ولا تكون ممن يقص ويلصق !!!

لذلك أقولها لك وبصراحه لو فيه مشكله فى فهمك لأسئلتى فأرجو أن يكون هناك من يتطوع للرد !!! وليس بالضروره أنت !! 



شكرا


----------



## Fadie (11 أكتوبر 2006)

> هل تؤمن لنفسك طريقا للهروب يا فادى .. كلامك معناه أن الأسئله اللى مش على مزاجك هتحذفها !!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
اسمع يابنى

انت ادعيت ادعاء

هل قادر على اثباته ام لا؟؟؟

انا لا اؤمن لنفسى هروب بل انت اسلوبك المستفز و السب و الاهانة و الادعاء بدون دليل هو من يجعلنى احذف مداخلاتك و انا اعرف اسلوبك لذلك انذرتك كي لا تتسرع فى كتابة مداخلتك

لى سؤالين الان

الاول لماذا ولد عيسى بدون اب فى الاسلام؟

و الثانى من اين جئت بأن الطبيعة تورث من المرأة؟

هل انت قادر على اثبات ادعائك؟؟؟

هيا احرجنى امام الناس فالكل يقرأ الموضوع

ضع دليلك من الكتاب المقدس ان الطبيعة تورث من المرأة

و لكن ان كنت لا تملك الدليل فتأتى هنا لتتعلم و تسأل بكل احترام و انت تستفسر فقط لا تتحدى و تسخر و سوف نعلمك ما تريد

فى انتظار الاجابة عن السؤالين يا كابتن


----------



## الباحث (12 أكتوبر 2006)

*لإوضح لمن يتابع أنك تراوغ وتناقض كلامك وفعلا أنت تريد الهروب مثلما حدث فى موضوعين سابقين :*

إليك نص كلامك :



> هتسأل هرد عليك




*أنت هنا كذبت لأنك لم ترد على أسئلتى (سؤالين بالتحديد) !!!!!!!*
*ولا يجب أن ترد على السؤال بسؤال , ولو هناك خطأ من ناحيتى أوضح ما هو الصح وسيحسب لك , أما أن تقوم بفرض إسلوب لم نرى له مثيلا على النقاش فهذا إستخفاف واضح وهروب فاضح .*



> هسأل هترد عليا




*يا عزيزى عندما ترد على أسئلتى أبدأ أنا فى الرد عليك ؟؟ هل هذا أمر صعب الفهم !!!*

*هذا أقل ما يجب أن يكون فى أى حوار محترم !!!!*




> هترد بلف و دوران هحذف ردك علطول




*أشهد كل من فى المنتدى , من الذى يلف ويدور حول نفسه !!!؟؟؟؟ *


*!!!!!!!! لا تعليق !!!!!!!!*​ 


*فى إنتظار ردك يا عزيزى دون تهور وغلق الموضوع مثلما حدث فى موضوعين سابقين !!!*


*كل ما تتزنق تغلق الموضوع !!!!!!!!!!!!*



*تحياتى يا أبو الكابتن *


----------



## الكون (12 أكتوبر 2006)

فادي سامحني 

بس فعلا انت ما اجبتش عن السؤالين اللي طرحهم الاخ باحث....

واعيد عليك ...ما الحكمة من ولادة سيدنا عيسى بهدا الشكل؟ هدا اولا 
ولمادا مريم .؟ وليس غيرها ما الحكمة من دلك ؟

اعتقد اخى فادي نحن هنا نسأل  ويجب ان تجيب علينا من الكتاب المقدس او من تفسير رجال دينكم ...كما يفعل الاخوة المسلمين فى حوار الادينا اعتقد انهم يجيبون عن الاسئلة بالقران والسيرة النبوية 

تسلموا اخي انتظر اجابتك لانه لدي تسلات كثيرة فى هدا الموضوع بالدات


----------



## Fadie (12 أكتوبر 2006)

> *لإوضح لمن يتابع أنك تراوغ وتناقض كلامك وفعلا أنت تريد الهروب مثلما حدث فى موضوعين سابقين :
> 
> *إليك نص كلامك :
> 
> ...


 
كانت هذه اسئلتك



> وماذا كان الهدف من ولادته بهذا الشكل الذى ترونه معجزا ؟
> 
> وهل كان من الممكن ولاده المسيح من إنسانه أخرى غير مريم !؟


 
و كان هذا ردى



> إقتباس:
> وماذا كان الهدف من ولادته بهذا الشكل الذى ترونه معجزا ؟
> كى لا يرث الطبيعة الفاسدة
> 
> ...


 
ثم انك ادعيت ادعاء



> *1- أليست مريم بشر جاءت من نسل آدم وحواء ؟؟؟
> 
> معنى أنها من نسل آدم وحواء .... أنها ورثت الخطيئه من آدم وحواء !!!!!؟؟؟؟؟*
> 
> ...


 
فسألتك



> جبت منين يا هذا ان الطبيعة الفاسدة تورث من المرأة؟؟؟


 
اين اجابتك؟؟؟

هل تدعى ادعائات لا تملك دليل عليها؟؟؟

هيا ضع دليل كلامك



> واعيد عليك ...ما الحكمة من ولادة سيدنا عيسى بهدا الشكل؟ هدا اولا
> ولمادا مريم .؟ وليس غيرها ما الحكمة من دلك ؟


 
اجبت سابقا

1-)كى لا يرث الطبيعة الفاسدة

2-)و ما الفرق بين العذراء مريم و اى امرأة اخرى؟؟؟ هذه ارادة الله


----------



## My Rock (12 أكتوبر 2006)

الكون قال:


> شكرا للرد يا رووك
> 
> ولا انا اريد منك ان تشتري القرأن ولكن احترمه فقط
> 
> ...


 
هو انا جبت سيرة القرأن في الموضوع هذا؟


----------



## My Rock (12 أكتوبر 2006)

الباحث قال:


> *1- أليست مريم بشر جاءت من نسل آدم وحواء ؟؟؟*
> 
> *معنى أنها من نسل آدم وحواء .... أنها ورثت الخطيئه من آدم وحواء !!!!!؟؟؟؟؟*




ممكن دليل على كلامك؟ يعني اقتباس من الكتاب المقدس؟
ولا بتحاور على الهوا؟


*



2- ألم يخرج المسيح من فرج مريم من خلال ولاده طبيعيه وعاديه !!!!؟؟؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
المسيح لم يولد ولادة كبيعية, فهو ولد بون تدخل بشري بل حملت به العذراء بالروح القدس و بالتالي خلاصتك الاخيرة مغلوطة


----------



## الباحث (15 أكتوبر 2006)

بسم الله والصلاه والسلام على خاتم النبيين والمرسلين


أرجو المعذره فلم أتمكن من الدخول على منتداكم الكريم اليومين الماضيين لإنشغالى بقراءه القرآن , حتى لا يتغير البرنامج الذى قد وضعته لنفسى سابقا .



إعذرنى يا أستاذ فادى فلم أكن أتخيل أن هذا هو كل ردك على السؤالين , لأنها ردود مع إحترامى الشديد لا تثبت أى شىء على الإطلاق سوى مزيد من التأكيد على أن التجسد والفداء والصلب أمرا غير صحيح بالمره , وإليك رد على إجاباتك وبعد أن ننتهى من مناقشه إجابتك سأجيب أسئلتك يا عزيزى :



> 1-)كى لا يرث الطبيعة الفاسدة


 
*ومارأيك فى ميلاد ملكى صادق الذى هو أعجب من ميلاد المسيح ... فلماذا لم يؤله أو تجعلوه إقنوما رابعا ؟؟*

*( 1لأَنَّ مَلْكِي صَادِقَ هَذَا، مَلِكَ سَالِيمَ، كَاهِنَ اللهِ الْعَلِيِّ، الَّذِي اسْتَقْبَلَ إِبْرَاهِيمَ رَاجِعاً مِنْ كَسْرَةِ الْمُلُوكِ وَبَارَكَهُ، 
2الَّذِي قَسَمَ لَهُ إِبْرَاهِيمُ عُشْراً مِنْ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ. الْمُتَرْجَمَ أَوَّلاً «مَلِكَ الْبِرِّ» ثُمَّ أَيْضاً «مَلِكَ سَالِيمَ» أَيْ مَلِكَ السَّلاَمِ 
3بِلاَ أَبٍ بِلاَ أُمٍّ بِلاَ نَسَبٍ. لاَ بَدَاءَةَ أَيَّامٍ لَهُ وَلاَ نِهَايَةَ حَيَاةٍ. بَلْ هُوَ مُشَبَّهٌ بِابْنِ اللهِ. )
( العبرانيين 7 :1-3)
*



> 2-)و ما الفرق بين العذراء مريم و اى امرأة اخرى؟؟؟ *هذه ارادة الله*


[/QUOTE]

*هذه ليست إجابه يا فادى ولكنه هروب واضح ! *


*يا عزيزى الله لا يفعل شيئا هباءا دون حكمه ودون وعى وخاصه فى الأمور التى تتعلق بأساسيات العقيده والتى بناءا عليها يمكن أن يؤمن الإنسان أو يكفر .*

*فأساسيات العقيده لابد أن تكون راسخه واضحه وضوح الشمس دون لبس أو غموض , وبالتالى فالإنسان الذى يؤمن بأساسيات العقيده الواضحه يمكن أن يصدق أى أمر من الغيبيات .*

*بمعنى أكثر وضوحا : وضوح أساسيات العقيده والإقتناع بها دون لبس أو تأويل أو غموض هو المدخل الوحيد للإيمان بالغيبيات والأمور التى يستحيل إدراكها بالعقل , لكن لايمكن أن تكون أساسيات العقيده نفسها مستحيله الفهم أو لايمكن إدراكها بالعقل !!! وإلا فالأمر يعتبر كارثه !!!!*

*هل فهمت يا أستاذ فادى ؟؟؟*


*بناءا على المقدمه السابقه :*

*طالما أن مريم شأنها شأن حواء كما ذكرنا سابقا  :*

*فلماذا لم يقوم الله بالفداء ويضحى بإبنه بأن تتم ولادته من حواء مباشره وبالتالى يتم الفداء بعد وقوع الخطيئه مباشره ويتم  التكفير عن الخطيئه فى وقت مبكر . لأنه لو تم ذلك من البدايه لكانت ذريه آدم وحواء ( أى البشر جميعا ) بدون خطيئه وبالتالى لاتكون هناك حاجه لمبدأ توارث الخطيئه .*

*هذا هو العقل هذا هو المنطق هذه هى الفطره السليمه !!!*

*أما االإنتظار وعدم تطبيق الفداء ليتوارث البشر جميعا الخطيئه .... ثم ينتظر الله لألاف السنيين لتنجبه مريم ليتم صلبه بعد ذلك !!!؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*يا عزيزى هذا ليس من العقل فى شىء وليس من العدل فى شىء وليس من الرحمه فى شىء  وحاشا لله أن يتصرف هكذا !!!*



*إن لم تكن لديك إجابه واضحه صريحه على هذا السؤال يا فادى فاسمح لى فإن هذا يعتبر نقص فى عقيدتك !؟؟*



*تحياتى *


----------



## Fadie (15 أكتوبر 2006)

> *ومارأيك فى ميلاد ملكى صادق الذى هو أعجب من ميلاد المسيح ... فلماذا لم يؤله أو تجعلوه إقنوما رابعا ؟؟
> 
> **( 1لأَنَّ مَلْكِي صَادِقَ هَذَا، مَلِكَ سَالِيمَ، كَاهِنَ اللهِ الْعَلِيِّ، الَّذِي اسْتَقْبَلَ إِبْرَاهِيمَ رَاجِعاً مِنْ كَسْرَةِ الْمُلُوكِ وَبَارَكَهُ،
> 2الَّذِي قَسَمَ لَهُ إِبْرَاهِيمُ عُشْراً مِنْ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ. الْمُتَرْجَمَ أَوَّلاً «مَلِكَ الْبِرِّ» ثُمَّ أَيْضاً «مَلِكَ سَالِيمَ» أَيْ مَلِكَ السَّلاَمِ
> ...


 
و من قال ان المسيح أله لأنه ولد بدون أب؟؟؟

اما ملكى صادق فهو بلا اب و بلا ام و بلا نسب و بلا بداية او نهاية فى الكتــــــــــــــــــاب المقدس اى ليس فى الحقيقة و انما الكتاب المقدس لم يذكر له نسب ولا ام ولا اب ولا نسب و لذلك يرمز للمسيح



> *هذه ليست إجابه يا فادى ولكنه هروب واضح !
> 
> 
> يا عزيزى الله لا يفعل شيئا هباءا دون حكمه ودون وعى وخاصه فى الأمور التى تتعلق بأساسيات العقيده والتى بناءا عليها يمكن أن يؤمن الإنسان أو يكفر .*
> ...


 
و ما الفرق بين العذراء مريم و غيرها؟؟؟

كلهم نساء لا فرق بينهم و الله اختار العذراء مريم و لم يقل لماذا و لكن هذه حكمة الله و ارادته و هو غير مجبر ان يعلن عن اى شىء يفعله

ام لك رأى اخر!



> *فلماذا لم يقوم الله بالفداء ويضحى بإبنه بأن تتم ولادته من حواء مباشره وبالتالى يتم الفداء بعد وقوع الخطيئه مباشره ويتم التكفير عن الخطيئه فى وقت مبكر . لأنه لو تم ذلك من البدايه لكانت ذريه آدم وحواء ( أى البشر جميعا ) بدون خطيئه وبالتالى لاتكون هناك حاجه لمبدأ توارث الخطيئه .*


 
الله اختار وقت سب و ان عينه اسماه ملىء الزمان

اى ان الله اختار هذا الوقت بعلمه السابق

لماذا؟؟؟

لماذا نحن نعيش على كوكب الارض و ليس على بلوتو؟؟؟

لماذا الشمس تشرق من الشرق و تغرب من الغرب؟؟؟

الاجابة على هذه الاسئلة هى نفس الاجابة على سؤالك



> *أما االإنتظار وعدم تطبيق الفداء ليتوارث البشر جميعا الخطيئه .... ثم ينتظر الله لألاف السنيين لتنجبه مريم ليتم صلبه بعد ذلك !!!؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


 
عندك مانع؟



> *إن لم تكن لديك إجابه واضحه صريحه على هذا السؤال يا فادى فاسمح لى فإن هذا يعتبر نقص فى عقيدتك !؟؟*


 
يابنى احترم نفسك

متعرفش تبقى محترم ابدا؟؟؟

متعرفش تتعلم الادب شوية و تعرف ازاى تتكلم مع الناس؟؟؟


----------



## My Rock (15 أكتوبر 2006)

الباحث قال:


> *ومارأيك فى ميلاد ملكى صادق الذى هو أعجب من ميلاد المسيح ... فلماذا لم يؤله أو تجعلوه إقنوما رابعا ؟؟*
> 
> *( 1لأَنَّ مَلْكِي صَادِقَ هَذَا، مَلِكَ سَالِيمَ، كَاهِنَ اللهِ الْعَلِيِّ، الَّذِي اسْتَقْبَلَ إِبْرَاهِيمَ رَاجِعاً مِنْ كَسْرَةِ الْمُلُوكِ وَبَارَكَهُ، *
> *2الَّذِي قَسَمَ لَهُ إِبْرَاهِيمُ عُشْراً مِنْ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ. الْمُتَرْجَمَ أَوَّلاً «مَلِكَ الْبِرِّ» ثُمَّ أَيْضاً «مَلِكَ سَالِيمَ» أَيْ مَلِكَ السَّلاَمِ *
> ...




ملكي صادق هو رمز للمسيح





*بناءا على المقدمه السابقه :*

*



طالما أن مريم شأنها شأن حواء كما ذكرنا سابقا :

فلماذا لم يقوم الله بالفداء ويضحى بإبنه بأن تتم ولادته من حواء مباشره وبالتالى يتم الفداء بعد وقوع الخطيئه مباشره ويتم التكفير عن الخطيئه فى وقت مبكر . لأنه لو تم ذلك من البدايه لكانت ذريه آدم وحواء ( أى البشر جميعا ) بدون خطيئه وبالتالى لاتكون هناك حاجه لمبدأ توارث الخطيئه .

هذا هو العقل هذا هو المنطق هذه هى الفطره السليمه !!!

أنقر للتوسيع...

*

*لِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ زَمَانٌ وَلِكُلِّ أَمْرٍ تَحْتَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَقْتٌ. *
الله ليه اوقات و ازمنة كما لله وقت في يوم الدينونة, فيمكننا التكشكيك ايضا و القول لماذا لا تقول القيامة اليوم و تنتهي البشرية من هذه الخطيئة و هذا الانتظار؟
كله راجع ان لله اوقات لكل شئ



*



أما االإنتظار وعدم تطبيق الفداء ليتوارث البشر جميعا الخطيئه .... ثم ينتظر الله لألاف السنيين لتنجبه مريم ليتم صلبه بعد ذلك !!!؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

الله لم تنجبه مريم
عارفين انك فاهم هذا الشئ لكن بتغبي حالك (اسف على التعبير, لكنه حقيقة)
الله تجسد عن طريق حبل مريم بالروح القدس, و الله لم يلده احد!

سلام و نعمة*


----------



## الباحث (16 أكتوبر 2006)

*حذف بواسطة My Rock*
*لتعرض الكاتب بالاساءة للعقيدة المسيحية*


----------



## ba7ebyaso3 (16 أكتوبر 2006)

> أرجو أن تفكر بعقلك الذى وهبه الله لك وسيكون حجه عليك يوم القيامه فماذا ستقول لله !!!!! كلامك وتبريرك معناه إلغاء العقل وسحقه ووضعه تحت قدميك ... كلامك معناه أننا لكى نكون مسيحيين لآبد أن نكون أغبياء .... محرم علينا أن نفكر أو نفهم أو نعقل !! كلامك معناه الحجر على العقول والفكر !!! .



كلامك غلط لان المسيح قال فتشوا الكتب


----------



## My Rock (16 أكتوبر 2006)

*تم ايقاف عضويتك لمدة ثلاثة ايام يا الباحث و ذلك لانك اعتديت على العقيدة المسيحية بوصف الفداء و الصلب بالعقيدة الباطلة*

*روح تعلم اداب الحوار و تعال حاور*


----------



## الباحث (19 أكتوبر 2006)

My Rock قال:


> *تم ايقاف عضويتك لمدة ثلاثة ايام يا الباحث و ذلك لانك اعتديت على العقيدة المسيحية بوصف الفداء و الصلب بالعقيدة الباطلة*
> 
> *روح تعلم اداب الحوار و تعال حاور*


 

الحقيقه أنت قمت بالحذف لأنك لا تملك رد.


----------



## الباحث (19 أكتوبر 2006)

########

حرر لقلة الادب

Fadie


----------



## Fadie (19 أكتوبر 2006)

مرة اخرى سأجد لك رد قليل الادب لن اتنازل عن طردك

فهمت يا محمدى؟


----------



## Fadie (19 أكتوبر 2006)

قلت لك احترم نفسك و لا تتطاول على ألهى

و هذا انذار أخير لك

ضع سؤالك باحترام و سنرد عليه اما قلة الادب فنعرف كيف نتعامل معها


----------



## محمدحمادة (20 أكتوبر 2006)

My Rock قال:


> *كل المسيحيين المؤمنين يؤمنون ان المسيح هو الله*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



واحنا مش عايزينك تشترى القران بتعنا بل احترم زي ما قال اخي المسلم


----------



## محمدحمادة (20 أكتوبر 2006)

F a d i e قال:


> مرة اخرى سأجد لك رد قليل الادب لن اتنازل عن طردك
> 
> فهمت يا محمدى؟



اخي ممكن تقلي انا كمان يا محمدي اصل انا افتخر اني عل دين محمد لدت لقيت نفس على دين محمد فا ممكن تقولي انا كمان يا محمدي


----------



## الباحث (29 أكتوبر 2006)

################

حرر لقلة الادب

Fadie


----------



## Fadie (29 أكتوبر 2006)

اذا وجدت اى قلة ادب مرة أخرى ساعرفك قدر نفسك و قدر معبودك

هل فهمت؟


----------



## My Rock (29 أكتوبر 2006)

*اعطيتك فرصة يا الباحث, لكن لا فائدة*

*ما يفيدك غير الطرد دائم*

*فهنيئا لك*


----------



## gohn (9 نوفمبر 2006)

ياعزيزي الكون عندما ولد السيد المسيح من العذراء كليه الطهر والعفاف كامله البتوليه ولد منها بطريقه معجزيه فقد تم الحمل به وهي عذراء وولدته وهي عذراء بتول فلن ياتي احد الان مهما تقدم العلم ان يفعل هذا فان وجد فاتيني بها وانا علي استعداد ان اقول الشهادتين امام اكبر قيادي ديني اسلامي واقول امام العالم لا اله الا الله يسوع المسيح ابن الله . عارف ليه ؟ لانك مش ها تلاقي .
وبخصوص ان الله الاب تزوج من العذراء مريم وانجب منها السيد المسيح فهذا ادعاء باطل لان السيد المسيح وهو في بطن العذراء عند ذهابها الي نسيبتها اليصابات والده القديس يوحنا وكانت اليصابات تسبق السيده العذراء في الحمل بـــ 9 اشهر فعندما سلمت القديسه مريم علي اليصابات ( 40فَدَخَلَتْ بَيْتَ زَكَرِيَّا وَسَلَّمَتْ عَلَى أَلِيصَابَاتَ. 41وَلَمَّا سَمِعَتْ أَلِيصَابَاتُ سَلاَمَ مَرْيَمَ، قَفَزَ الْجَنِينُ دَاخِلَ بَطْنهَا. وَامْتَلَأَتْ أَلِيصَابَاتُ مِنَ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ، 42وَهَتَفَتْ بِصَوْتٍ عَالٍ قَائِلَةٍ: «مُبَارَكَةٌ أَنْتِ بَيْنَ النِّسَاءِ! وَمُبَارَكَةٌ ثَمَرَةُ بَطْنِكِ! 43فَمِنْ أَيْنَ لِي هَذَا: أَنْ تَأْتِيَ إِلَيَّ أُمُّ رَبِّي؟ 44فَإِنَّهُ مَا إِنْ وَقَعَ صَوْتُ سَلاَمِكِ فِي أُذُنَيَّ حَتَّى قَفَزَ الْجَنِينُ ابْتِهَاجاً فِي بَطْنِي: 45فَطُوبَى لِلَّتِي آمَنَتْ أَنَّهُ سَيَتِمُّ مَا قِيلَ لَهَا مِنْ قِبَلِ الرَّبِّ ) هل رايت مثل هذا لا عارف ليه لان عندما حملت القديسه مريم بالسيد المسيح كان حمل روحي بواسطه الله مثل بسيط ( لما واحد يقول علي نفسه انه ابن النيل او ابن مصر فمعني هذا ان النيل اتجوز مصر فخلفوة لا ياعزيزي فهذه بنوه روحيه طبعا خلاف السيد المسيح
وشكرا لحسن قراءتكم نلتقي بعد الفاصل


----------



## نور الدين (10 نوفمبر 2006)

للأسف لاتريدون حوارا أو نقاشا

لقد تم طردى من قبل دون سبب !!!

ثم تم طرد أخى الفاضل الباحث شديد الأدب والتواضع وبدون سبب !!!!!!


وأقول بدون سبب لأن أخى الباحث أرسل لى على الميل آخر مداخله له والتى تم طرده بعدها !!!

وللأسف أنتم أو قفتم عضويته لأنكم لاتملكون قدره على الحوار والرد على مداخلاته !!!!


وأرسل لى أيضا صوره من الرساله التى تظهر عنده ومكتوب فيها " أن عضويته محجوبه "

ومكتوب فى نفس الرساله " تم حجب العضويه بدون سبب" !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


أما موضوع قله الأدب فأنتم آخر من يتكلم عن الأدب , ..............فاقد الشىء لايعطيه





هنيئا لكم على مناقشتكم لبعضكم البعض يا مسيحيين وطرد كل من له عقل !!!!


----------



## My Rock (10 نوفمبر 2006)

نور الدين قال:


> للأسف لاتريدون حوارا أو نقاشا
> 
> لقد تم طردى من قبل دون سبب !!!
> 
> ...


 
نسخة من المشاركة محفوظة لان اعرف ما عدكم غير هذه الغزالة الي تقروها كل ما يطرد واحد منكم

و لك ما جاء من قلة ادب:

أن عقيده الفداءوالصلب تتعارض مع عدل الله ورحمته وحكمته , وتتعارض مع العقل والمنطقوالحكمه, وتتعارض مع الفطره السليمه , بل تمثل تأكيدا وترسيخا للظلم والقسوه 

كل هذا و لا تعتقد انه قلة ادب في الطعن في عقيدتي و ايماني؟


----------



## obedience (15 نوفمبر 2006)

هذه أول مشاركة لي و أرجو أن لا تكون الآخيره فأنا قد قرأت الموضوع من أوله و لاحظت أن القائمين على هذا الموضوع ليس عندهم أي مساحة من أخلاقيات التحاور و لربما لو أقنعوتموني بزيف عقيدتي و صدق عقيدتكم أن أعتنق عقيدتكم ام أن موتي على الكفر ( من وجهة نظرهم) سوف يسعدكم؟

لدي بع الأسئلة لو سمحتم لي.

1.  مكتوب في أناجيلكم أن نسب المسيح *يبدأ *بيوسف النجار و ينتهي بيوسف النجار  في أماكن أخرى.  فما تفسير ذلك؟  هل أفهم من ذلك أن يوسف النجار هو أبو المسيح عليه السلام؟  إذا كانت الإجابة "لا" فلماذا تم وضع إسم يوسف النجار في نسب المسيح عليه السلام؟

2. أرجو  توضيح الصفات الوراثية للسيد المسيح (عليه السلام) في ضوء علم الوراثة و الإكتشافات العلمية الحديثة من وجود ما يسمى حامل الشفرة الوراثية او الحامض النووي (dna)?

3. السيدة مريم عليهاالسلام قد حملت في لسيد المسيح عليه السلام أي أنه تكون في أحشائها أي خلق فكيف بإلاه (حسب عقيدتكم) *يخلق *(بضم الياء)؟


----------



## obedience (15 نوفمبر 2006)

gohn قال:


> ياعزيزي الكون عندما ولد السيد المسيح من العذراء كليه الطهر والعفاف كامله البتوليه ولد منها بطريقه معجزيه فقد تم الحمل به وهي عذراء وولدته وهي عذراء بتول فلن ياتي احد الان مهما تقدم العلم ان يفعل هذا فان وجد فاتيني بها وانا علي استعداد ان اقول الشهادتين امام اكبر قيادي ديني اسلامي واقول امام العالم لا اله الا الله يسوع المسيح ابن الله . عارف ليه ؟ لانك مش ها تلاقي .
> وبخصوص ان الله الاب تزوج من العذراء مريم وانجب منها السيد المسيح فهذا ادعاء باطل لان السيد المسيح وهو في بطن العذراء عند ذهابها الي نسيبتها اليصابات والده القديس يوحنا وكانت اليصابات تسبق السيده العذراء في الحمل بـــ 9 اشهر فعندما سلمت القديسه مريم علي اليصابات ( 40فَدَخَلَتْ بَيْتَ زَكَرِيَّا وَسَلَّمَتْ عَلَى أَلِيصَابَاتَ. 41وَلَمَّا سَمِعَتْ أَلِيصَابَاتُ سَلاَمَ مَرْيَمَ، قَفَزَ الْجَنِينُ دَاخِلَ بَطْنهَا. وَامْتَلَأَتْ أَلِيصَابَاتُ مِنَ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ، 42وَهَتَفَتْ بِصَوْتٍ عَالٍ قَائِلَةٍ: «مُبَارَكَةٌ أَنْتِ بَيْنَ النِّسَاءِ! وَمُبَارَكَةٌ ثَمَرَةُ بَطْنِكِ! 43فَمِنْ أَيْنَ لِي هَذَا: أَنْ تَأْتِيَ إِلَيَّ أُمُّ رَبِّي؟ 44فَإِنَّهُ مَا إِنْ وَقَعَ صَوْتُ سَلاَمِكِ فِي أُذُنَيَّ حَتَّى قَفَزَ الْجَنِينُ ابْتِهَاجاً فِي بَطْنِي: 45فَطُوبَى لِلَّتِي آمَنَتْ أَنَّهُ سَيَتِمُّ مَا قِيلَ لَهَا مِنْ قِبَلِ الرَّبِّ ) هل رايت مثل هذا لا عارف ليه لان عندما حملت القديسه مريم بالسيد المسيح كان حمل روحي بواسطه الله مثل بسيط ( لما واحد يقول علي نفسه انه ابن النيل او ابن مصر فمعني هذا ان النيل اتجوز مصر فخلفوة لا ياعزيزي فهذه بنوه روحيه طبعا خلاف السيد المسيح
> وشكرا لحسن قراءتكم نلتقي بعد الفاصل




يا عزيزي نحن نؤمن بمعجزة ولادة السيد المسيح (أعني حمله و ولادته) بدون أن نكون مسيحيون و ذلك لأن نبينا و حبيبنا و معلمنا صلي الله عليه و سلم أخبرنا بذلك لم نتهم السيدة مريم بما إتهمها به اليهود و بعض طوائف النصارى بما لا يليق بالصديقة.  

أما قولك "فان وجد فاتيني بها وانا علي استعداد ان اقول الشهادتين امام اكبر قيادي ديني اسلامي واقول امام العالم لا اله الا الله يسوع المسيح ابن الله . عارف ليه ؟"

فهو مأخوذ عليك لأن إبن الله كان قولا شائعا عند اليهود و إقرأ العهد القديم و سوف تعرف ذلك وعلى ذلك فالمسيح ليس إبنا شرعيا لله ( سبحان الله عما تصفون) أو شريك لله في ملكه.


----------



## obedience (15 نوفمبر 2006)

Fadie قال:


> اذا وجدت اى قلة ادب مرة أخرى ساعرفك قدر نفسك و قدر معبودك
> 
> هل فهمت؟



سؤال لفادي ما هو تفسيرك لهذه الكلمة(*و قدر معبودك*)؟ وشكرا


----------



## islam-guide (15 نوفمبر 2006)

ممكن افهم هل المسيح عليه السلام هو الله؟ ام لا؟واذا قلتم هو الله فهل كان يدعوا نفسه ويقول لماذا تركتنى؟


----------



## Fadie (16 نوفمبر 2006)

> يا عزيزي نحن نؤمن بمعجزة ولادة السيد المسيح (أعني حمله و ولادته) بدون أن نكون مسيحيون و ذلك لأن نبينا و حبيبنا و معلمنا صلي الله عليه و سلم أخبرنا بذلك لم نتهم السيدة مريم بما إتهمها به اليهود و بعض طوائف النصارى بما لا يليق بالصديقة.


 
لماذا ولد المسيح بدون اب؟

أتنى بمصدر يهودى واحد اتهم العذراء بالزنا؟

اتنى بفرقة مسيحية واحدة اتهمت العذراء بالزنا



> فهو مأخوذ عليك لأن إبن الله كان قولا شائعا عند اليهود و إقرأ العهد القديم و سوف تعرف ذلك وعلى ذلك فالمسيح ليس إبنا شرعيا لله ( سبحان الله عما تصفون) أو شريك لله في ملكه.


 
ابن الله كان قول شاءع فى العهد القديم؟

اه عشان كدة لما المسيح قالهم انا ابن الله كانوا هيرجموه......عادى!

مش عاجبنى غير حكاية ابن شرعى لله دى!!!!!!!!!!



> سؤال لفادي ما هو تفسيرك لهذه الكلمة(*و قدر معبودك*)؟ وشكرا


 
قدر=قيمة

معبودك=ألهك

صعبة؟



> ممكن افهم هل المسيح عليه السلام هو الله؟ ام لا؟واذا قلتم هو الله فهل كان يدعوا نفسه ويقول لماذا تركتنى؟


 
المسيح هو الله

قوله ألهى ألهى لماذا تركتنى هو تذكير لليهود بما تنبأ به داود عن المسيا المنتظر فى مزمور 22


----------



## islam-guide (16 نوفمبر 2006)

اليهودى حسب ما تؤمنون به كان عندهم حق 
بنى إسرائيل الذين من حقهم أن يرفضوا المسيح عليه السلام ؛ لأن أهم آية وعلامة لم تتحقق في المسيح وفق روايات الإنجيل ، حيث كان المنتظر أن يولد المسيح من عذراء , ولكن الإنجيل جعل مريم عليها السلام امرأة متزوجة من يوسف النجار ، وجعل ذلك الطفل ابنا ليوسف هذا ، وبالتالى حرم الإنجيل بغرابة شديدة ، وبدون إبداء أى مبرر ، حرم السيدة العذراء من هذا الشرف ، وكذلك حرم المسيح من أن يكون ابن العذراء ، بل هو وفق الرواية الإنجيلية ابن رجل وامرأة تزوجا زواجا عاديا وأنجبا طفلا عاديا ، إذن فقد كان لليهود عذرهم فى رفض هذا الطفل ، وها هى رواية إنجيل متى .

أما يسوع فقد تمت ولادته هكذا : كانت أمه مريم مخطوبة ليوسف ، وقبل أن يجتمعا معا ، وجدت حبلى من الروح القدس . وإذ كان يوسف خطيبها بارا ، ولم يرد أن يشهر بها قرر أن يتركها سرا ، وبينما كان يفكر فى الأمر ، إذا ملاك من الرب قد ظهر له فى الحلم يقول : "يا يوسف ابن داود لا تخف أن تأتى بمريم عروسك إلى بيتك لأن الذى هى حبلى به إنما هو من الروح القدس ، فستلد ابنا وأنت تسميه يسوع ، لأنه هو الذى يخلص شعبه من خطاياهم" حدث هذا كله ليتم ما قاله الرب بلسان النبى القائل: "ها إن العذراء تحبل وتلد ابنا ويدعى عمانوئيل ! أى : "الله معنا".

 إذن فيوسف و مريم فقط هما اللذان قد علما بهذه المعجزة ! أما بقية الشعب اليهودى , فقد ظل يركض في نفق الغفلة معتقدا بأن المسيح ابن لهما من زواج طبيعى جدا ، وبذلك فقد أطلق الإنجيل الرصاص على هذه المعجزة الباهرة وألقاها جثة هامدة في كفن التاريخ من خلال تلك الرواية.

كيف تتحقق المعجزة إذن ؟

لكى تتحقق المعجزة – معجزة أن امرأة عذراء تحبل وتلد ابنا دون ذكر فلابد من تحديد ملامح الإطار التالي :-

1.  لا يمكن للمرأة أن تدافع عن نفسها أمام الناس , وتزعم أن هذا الطفل قد ولد بمعجزة ؛ لأن أحدا لن يصدقها ، باعتبار أن هذا أمر غير معهود ، كما أن أية امرأة مهما كانت صالحة , لن تجرؤ على مواجهة الناس وتقول : إن هذا ولد مبارك ، لأنهم ليسوا سذجا لكى يصدقوا امرأة تقف ضد كل القوانين في استهزاء تام بعقولهم , وتقول إنه ولد سماوي .

2.    ولن تقبل شهادة يوسف النجار كذلك ؛ لأنه أول من توجه إليه أصابع الاتهام .


----------



## Fadie (16 نوفمبر 2006)

> اليهودى حسب ما تؤمنون به كان عندهم حق
> بنى إسرائيل الذين من حقهم أن يرفضوا المسيح عليه السلام ؛ لأن أهم آية وعلامة لم تتحقق في المسيح وفق روايات الإنجيل ، حيث كان المنتظر أن يولد المسيح من عذراء , ولكن الإنجيل جعل مريم عليها السلام امرأة متزوجة من يوسف النجار ، وجعل ذلك الطفل ابنا ليوسف هذا ، وبالتالى حرم الإنجيل بغرابة شديدة ، وبدون إبداء أى مبرر ، حرم السيدة العذراء من هذا الشرف ، وكذلك حرم المسيح من أن يكون ابن العذراء ، بل هو وفق الرواية الإنجيلية ابن رجل وامرأة تزوجا زواجا عاديا وأنجبا طفلا عاديا ، إذن فقد كان لليهود عذرهم فى رفض هذا الطفل ، وها هى رواية إنجيل متى .
> 
> أما يسوع فقد تمت ولادته هكذا : كانت أمه مريم مخطوبة ليوسف ، وقبل أن يجتمعا معا ، وجدت حبلى من الروح القدس . وإذ كان يوسف خطيبها بارا ، ولم يرد أن يشهر بها قرر أن يتركها سرا ، وبينما كان يفكر فى الأمر ، إذا ملاك من الرب قد ظهر له فى الحلم يقول : "يا يوسف ابن داود لا تخف أن تأتى بمريم عروسك إلى بيتك لأن الذى هى حبلى به إنما هو من الروح القدس ، فستلد ابنا وأنت تسميه يسوع ، لأنه هو الذى يخلص شعبه من خطاياهم" حدث هذا كله ليتم ما قاله الرب بلسان النبى القائل: "ها إن العذراء تحبل وتلد ابنا ويدعى عمانوئيل ! أى : "الله معنا".
> ...


 

 
أَمَّا وِلاَدَةُ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ فَكَانَتْ هَكَذَا: لَمَّا كَانَتْ مَرْيَمُ أُمُّهُ مَخْطُوبَةً *لِيُوسُفَ قَبْلَ أَنْ يَجْتَمِعَا* وُجِدَتْ حُبْلَى مِنَ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ. 

=================

لا يوجد من اليهود من قال ان يسوع هو ثمرة زنى الا رجل يهودى ابتدع هذه القصة و قد سمعها المؤرخ يوسيفوس من رجل أخر قال له انه كان هناك رجل قال عن يسوع هذا ولا يوجد ادنى دليل على هذا الادعاء سواء من الرجل الاول او من الذى نقل عنه فهذا وهم كبير لأنهم وجدوا قبر بفرنسا لرجل يسمى بانتيرا و هذا هو من قال عنه هذا الرجل الذى نقل عنه يوسيفوس و لو كان كذلك لثار ضده اليهود متهمينه بهذه التهمة و لكن لم يحدث هذا ابدا و لم يذكر فى التلمود و لم يذكر فى عصر ما بعد صعود المسيح حتى دون يوسيفوس هذا الكلام كمؤرخ.​


----------



## Fadie (16 نوفمبر 2006)

لا يؤمن اليهود ان المسيا المنتظر سيأتى من نسل عذراء بل و نبوة اشعياء ينسبونها الى اشعياء نفسه و يقولوا ان معنى الكلمة"عذراء" هو متزوجة فى العبرية و لكن اذا نظرنا للأية بتمعن​ 
وَلَكِنْ يُعْطِيكُمُ السَّيِّدُ نَفْسُهُ آيَةً: هَا الْعَذْرَاءُ تَحْبَلُ وَتَلِدُ ابْناً وَتَدْعُو اسْمَهُ «عِمَّانُوئِيلَ».​ 
ممكن حد يفهمنى كيف تكون معجزة اذا كانت واحدة متزوجة انجبت؟​ 
ما الاعجاز فيها يعنى؟​ 
الكلمة العبرية و معناها​ 
*עלמה*​ 
*damsel, maid, virgin.*​ 
فالكلمة فى جميع احوالها تؤكد انها عذراء فى معناها الاصلى لأن كلمة عذراء اشتهرت بعدم الزواج و هذا خطأ فكلمة عذراء تعنى انها لم تعاشر رجلها.​ 
المعنى المقصود فى الاية هو انها متزوجة و لكنها لم تجامع يوسف النجار و هذا ما اقر به الكتاب المقدس كما بينا فنرجو الفهم اولا لا السفسطة و الجدل البيزنطى

يقول الكتاب"يعطيكم السيد نفسه أية" اذن فالمعطى هو السيد و المعطى (بضم الميم) هو نفس السيد فكلمة "نفسه" ليست اسلوب توكيد و انما الاية هى اعطاء نفس السيد و هذا اعلان كبير على ان السيد المسيح هو الله​


----------



## islam-guide (16 نوفمبر 2006)

صحح لى اذا كنت مخطىء
إذن فيوسف و مريم فقط هما اللذان قد علما بهذه المعجزة ! أما بقية الشعب اليهودى , فقد ظل يركض في نفق الغفلة معتقدا بأن المسيح ابن لهما من زواج طبيعى جدا ، وبذلك فقد أطلق الإنجيل الرصاص على هذه المعجزة الباهرة وألقاها جثة هامدة في كفن التاريخ من خلال تلك الرواية.

كيف تتحقق المعجزة إذن ؟

لكى تتحقق المعجزة – معجزة أن امرأة عذراء تحبل وتلد ابنا دون ذكر فلابد من تحديد ملامح الإطار التالي :-

1. لا يمكن للمرأة أن تدافع عن نفسها أمام الناس , وتزعم أن هذا الطفل قد ولد بمعجزة ؛ لأن أحدا لن يصدقها ، باعتبار أن هذا أمر غير معهود ، كما أن أية امرأة مهما كانت صالحة , لن تجرؤ على مواجهة الناس وتقول : إن هذا ولد مبارك ، لأنهم ليسوا سذجا لكى يصدقوا امرأة تقف ضد كل القوانين في استهزاء تام بعقولهم , وتقول إنه ولد سماوي .

2. ولن تقبل شهادة يوسف النجار كذلك ؛ لأنه أول من توجه إليه أصابع الاتهام .


----------



## Fadie (16 نوفمبر 2006)

و من قال ان المسيح ولد بدون اب ليؤمن اليهود به؟


----------



## obedience (16 نوفمبر 2006)

obedience قال:


> هذه أول مشاركة لي و أرجو أن لا تكون الآخيره فأنا قد قرأت الموضوع من أوله و لاحظت أن القائمين على هذا الموضوع ليس عندهم أي مساحة من أخلاقيات التحاور و لربما لو أقنعوتموني بزيف عقيدتي و صدق عقيدتكم أن أعتنق عقيدتكم ام أن موتي على الكفر ( من وجهة نظرهم) سوف يسعدكم؟
> 
> لدي بع الأسئلة لو سمحتم لي.
> 
> ...



كان الأجدر أن تجيب عن أسإلتي هذه أولا قبل أن ترد على أسإلتي بأسإلة أخرى.


----------



## Fadie (16 نوفمبر 2006)

حتى تتعلم كيف يكون الحوار


----------



## obedience (16 نوفمبر 2006)

_أتنى بمصدر يهودى واحد اتهم العذراء بالزنا؟_

ها هو المصدر يا فادي:
*
"ويقول التلمود اللَعين عن المسيح عيسى ابن مريم عليه السلام : "يسوع الناصرى ابن غير شرعي حملته أمه وهى حائض سفاحاً من العسكري (بانذار)"*


----------



## Fadie (16 نوفمبر 2006)

*http://www.sacred-texts.com/jud/talmud.htm*

هذا هو التلمود

ارنى اين جاء ما قلته الان؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## obedience (16 نوفمبر 2006)

Fadie قال:


> لا يؤمن اليهود ان المسيا المنتظر سيأتى من نسل عذراء بل و نبوة اشعياء ينسبونها الى اشعياء نفسه و يقولوا ان معنى الكلمة"عذراء" هو متزوجة فى العبرية و لكن اذا نظرنا للأية بتمعن​
> وَلَكِنْ يُعْطِيكُمُ السَّيِّدُ نَفْسُهُ آيَةً: هَا الْعَذْرَاءُ تَحْبَلُ وَتَلِدُ ابْناً وَتَدْعُو اسْمَهُ «عِمَّانُوئِيلَ».​
> ممكن حد يفهمنى كيف تكون معجزة اذا كانت واحدة متزوجة انجبت؟​
> ما الاعجاز فيها يعنى؟​
> ...





_"وَلَكِنْ يُعْطِيكُمُ السَّيِّدُ نَفْسُهُ آيَةً: هَا الْعَذْرَاءُ تَحْبَلُ وَتَلِدُ ابْناً وَتَدْعُو اسْمَهُ «عِمَّانُوئِيلَ»"_*هل ممكن ان تعطني رقم الايه يا فادي لو سمحت؟*


----------



## obedience (16 نوفمبر 2006)

Fadie قال:


> *http://www.sacred-texts.com/jud/talmud.htm*
> 
> هذا هو التلمود
> 
> ارنى اين جاء ما قلته الان؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​



اقرأ هذا الكتاب:

"المسيح في التلمود والقرآن"

للاب سهيل قاشا


----------



## Fadie (16 نوفمبر 2006)

> _"وَلَكِنْ يُعْطِيكُمُ السَّيِّدُ نَفْسُهُ آيَةً: هَا الْعَذْرَاءُ تَحْبَلُ وَتَلِدُ ابْناً وَتَدْعُو اسْمَهُ «عِمَّانُوئِيلَ»"_*هل ممكن ان تعطني رقم الايه يا فادي لو سمحت؟*


 
اش7:14



> اقرأ هذا الكتاب:
> 
> "المسيح في التلمود والقرآن"
> 
> للاب سهيل قاشا


 
يعنى اقرا دة ولا اقرا التلمود نفسه!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

كن رجلا و تحمل مسئولية كلمتك و أتنى بما كتبت من التلمود


----------



## obedience (17 نوفمبر 2006)

Is:7:14:
 14  ولكن يعطيكم السيد نفسه آية.ها العذراء تحبل وتلد ابنا وتدعو اسمه عمانوئيل. (SVD)

(Isa 7:14)  Therefore the Lord himself shall give you a sign; Behold, a virgin shall conceive, and bear a son, and shall call his name Immanuel.

*قارن بين النص العربي و الإنجليزي لترى أن تفسير "نفسه" هنا للتوكيد و ليس كما فسرها الأستاذ فادي.


*


----------



## islam-guide (17 نوفمبر 2006)

معلش يا obedienceغلطة فلى الترجمة بس بيتهيالى كانت سهلة للمترجم انه يوضح انها للتاكيد 
اذا حطها "بنفسه" فى النص العربى ممكن بعد كده يصلحوها فى نيو انترناشيونال فرجن


----------



## Fadie (17 نوفمبر 2006)

> Is:7:14:
> 14 ولكن يعطيكم السيد نفسه آية.ها العذراء تحبل وتلد ابنا وتدعو اسمه عمانوئيل. (SVD)
> 
> (Isa 7:14) Therefore the Lord himself shall give you a sign; Behold, a virgin shall conceive, and bear a son, and shall call his name Immanuel.
> ...


 
يا استاذ ارجع للنص العبرى مالى دخل بالترجمات


----------



## Fadie (17 نوفمبر 2006)

اسمع يا هذا اذا تكلمت مرة اخرى على أيماننا بهذه الطريقة ساعرفك قدر نفسك و قدر معبودك

فهمت؟


----------



## islam-guide (17 نوفمبر 2006)

############

اخر تحذير للعضو المسلم بعد السب و القذف مرة اخرى

Fadie


----------



## obedience (17 نوفمبر 2006)

Fadie قال:


> اسمع يا هذا اذا تكلمت مرة اخرى على أيماننا بهذه الطريقة ساعرفك قدر نفسك و قدر معبودك
> 
> فهمت؟



أما أن تعرفني قدري فانا و الحمد لله أعرف قدر نفسي فقد رباني ابي تربية ما أشرف ولا أحسن منها تربية ألا و هي التر بية الأسلامية  السمحة و إذا تلفظت لي أو لغيري بمل هذة البزاءة و قلة التربية و قلة الأدب فإني عنك معرض غير مكترث و لا أعبأ بشتم أو سباب في حقي وأقول كما يقول المثل القائل "كل إناء ينضح بما فية".

أما أن تسب اللة سبحانه و تعالي فهذا ما لا أتحمله. أي تعاليم هذة التي تحضك على أن تكون قليل لأدب مع اللة هل هذه هي تعاليم دينك, أن تسب الله تعالى. على فكره هذه لست أول مرة تقول هذا اللفظ المقيت.  ياريت نكون أكثر أدبا مع الخالق فماذا يكون دفاعك يوم القيامة اللهم قد بلغت.


----------



## Fadie (17 نوفمبر 2006)

الكلام ليس موجه لك ولا تتدخل فيما لا يعنيك


----------



## islam-guide (17 نوفمبر 2006)

فين السب والقذف؟هو الكلام اللى مش على مزاجك يبقى سب وقذف؟
انت عقلك متفتح خليك على المنوال ده ونبقى نتقابل فى وقت تانى


----------

